# Chocolate chip brioche ...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How do they do it? I left a single chocolate chip brioche well wrapped in a polythene bag and, as I thought, out of reach. Left the room for a minute or so, and Sophy had found it, unwrapped it, and wolfed down half by the time I came back! It was a cheapo supermarket own brand, and I doubt she had as much as quarter of an ounce of not very high quality chocolate. The vet has told me not to worry, and that I only need to take her in if she shows any symptoms - and I am still a nervous wreck! I so rarely have anything made of chocolate in the house for just this reason. 

On the plus side, she did drop it when I asked her for it.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Could you resist??? Lol I'm sure the little stinker will be fine.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Milk or semi-sweet chocolate isn't as bad as dark or baking chocolate. If she only got a few chips I certainly wouldn't worry about it (besides maybe a tummy upset or a little loose stool - but maybe not even that!)

My mini dachshund got into my daughter's jacket pocket and ate an indeterminable amount of very DARK chocolate a few years ago (the little bugger!!) I gave her hydrogen peroxide until she regurgitated it all (and it really was a LOT, so I'm glad I did) but she suffered no long lasting ill effects from the chocolate...


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Mia ate half a marble vanilla/chocolate cake with chocolate icing when she was about 9 months old... pulled the whole thing down off the counter and ate what was left. Don't feel bad! She was a little hyper from all the sugar, but not enough chocolate to hurt her. But Mia weighs what about 10x Sophy??


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> But Mia weighs what about 10x Sophy??


That is the big worry - ever since I worked out that less than half a teaspoonful of pure cocoa powder could be fatal to dogs her size I have been rather paranoid.

I actually picked all the scraps of chocolate out of the remaining half and weighed them, so I know she only got a tiny amount ... and the ingredients say the chocolate is only 11% cocoa solids .... and I phoned the vet straight away ... and she seems absolutely fine ... but I won't really relax until the 72 hours are up!

It is probably just as well I never had children!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

TheGrey... that's who this post reminded me of. Somehow that dog has eaten more chocolate in a lifetime than I think any dog should.

He ate about 3 pounds of M&M's (and we made him throw them up - put us all off of chocolate for awhile)... and the vet said that if he had thrown up what we suspected to be half of what he ate, then he should be fine.

Before that, he got in to the holiday chocolate for A, myself, and A's sister that A's grandmother buys the grandkids every year. He ate it all, including the tinfoil. We made him throw it all up again, but were a bit nervous as this was the first time it had happened. The local vet told us the same thing essentially... that if he had eaten barely any, he was fine, or if we had made him throw up at least half he was fine. We were obviously kind of appalled by the nonchalance, but it held to be true at least.

If this dog had a nose for NON chocolate truffles, I'd be rich!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Spencer said:


> If this dog had a nose for NON chocolate truffles, I'd be rich!


Now there's an idea! I wonder if there are any growing round here ...

Sophy is absolutely fine this morning - it will be interesting to see if there are any repercussions on our walk later on.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Dogs seem to positively try to stop your heart on occasion ... glad she's okay.


----------

